# Thrift/Dollar Store Laboratory



## Chumbawamba (Aug 13, 2009)

Inspired by the frugality of the tools that Lazer Steve uses in his videos, which I'm currently watching (thanks, Steve!), I went out to my local thrift and dollar stores to see what implements I could scrounge up to start stocking my fledgling lab.

This is what I found:



In the foreground we have an assortment of nylon utensils: strainers, ladels and spoons, etc. Great for scooping gold fingers out of an acid soup, or agitating a bunch of edge connectors. I just read in another thread that nitric eats nylon, so I'd better not use these with any AR processing I guess. Each was a dollar at Goodwill.

Those two crucibles in the center I also found at Goodwill ($.99 each). I don't know if they'll take a lot of heat but I figure I'd give it a try. They're stainless.

Also from Goodwill was that beautiful flask in the center. It was $2.99. I love the old-timey chemistry lab look of it. However, just as I was setting up the shot, my wife came over to curiously examine my array of newly acquired goods and commandeered the flask for its true purpose, which is a wine decanter. Oh well.

The stainless strainer next to the crucibles will be nice for agitating small batches of gold fingers in AP. That was $1.99. The measuring cup was $2.99. They came from a thrift store adjacent to the Goodwill.

Finally, the two bottles on the right I picked up at the dollar store ($1 each). As it says, it's pure ammonia, and in case you can't read that, it's the Totally Awesome brand of Pure Ammonia. It doesn't get any better than that. I figured for a buck a piece it was worth getting it for something. I thought maybe I could use it to create nitric acid, but my initial research suggests it wouldn't be that straightforward. Anyone have a homebrew formula for turning ammonia into nitric acid?

The dollar store had lots of useful plastic ware, all at $1 a piece. Good for making strainers and acid bins. I didn't get anything this time because I didn't find anything that I didn't already have.

Anyway, it is a nice assortment of useful tools for my burgeoning chemistry lab. I suggest checking out your local thrift stores to see what you might find there for your lab. Cheap!

Happy hunting.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 13, 2009)

You've got to watch those wives when it comes to them laying claim to your glassware! :lol: 



Chumb said:


> The stainless strainer next to the crucibles will be nice for agitating small batches of gold fingers in AP. That was $1.99. The measuring cup was $2.99. They came from a thrift store adjacent to the Goodwill.



This is not a good idea as the steel will react with the AP and foul it and dissolve the cup. 

PVC buckets or mason jars are a better low cost choice for AP. When choosing a reaction container be sure it has a straight edge at the top, there's nothing worse than trying to fish the leftovers out of a container with a deep curve near the top lip.

My lab is slowly improving as the years go by. Ebay has some excellent deals on cases of beakers and small lots of mixed pyrex that can get you started. Don't forget to get some funnels and filters.

Converting ammonia to nitric is an industrial process (Ostwald) that can be accomplished on a small scale, but is not as practical for the home refiner as more the basic replacement reactions involving a nitrate and sulfuric acid. Ammonia does have it's place in refining so it's not a total loss.

For nitric acid production you'll need a nitrate fertilizer and either dry sulfuric acid (sodium hydrogen bisulfate = swimming pool pH decreaser ) or liquid sulfuric acid. you'll also need some real glassware.

Steve


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 14, 2009)

lazersteve said:


> You've got to watch those wives when it comes to them laying claim to your glassware! :lol:



Next time I'll wait until after she's gone to bed to pull out my finds 



lazersteve said:


> My lab is slowly improving as the years go by. Ebay has some excellent deals on cases of beakers and small lots of mixed pyrex that can get you started.



I've actually been lucky in that as part of my electronics recycling business I've had the opportunity to raid a few labs in my area, and as a result have come away with a plethora of handy lab gear. No so much in the way of beakers and flasks (only one of each so far) but I got many hot plates, some agitators, a hydrogen generator, a hydrogen purifier (this I actually bought at auction for $50), a couple Mettler scales (precision mass measurement = good for assaying I suppose), a stereoscope with external illuminator, various clamps/supports/stands for glassware, a couple large spectrometers, a couple pallets of gas chromatographs (still have to go through those and see which ones are good), etc. Once I get this stuff all set up I'm certainly going to hold claim as the nerdiest person on my block.



lazersteve said:


> Don't forget to get some funnels and filters.



In fact I did forget! And those are two of the things I had set out to locate during my shopping spree. I'll have to create a checklist and get out there again. The dollar store should be good for these.



lazersteve said:


> Ammonia does have it's place in refining so it's not a total loss.



Heck, ammonia is good for a lot of stuff, so I plan to go back with more money and get at least 20 more bottles (at a buck a piece it's a no brainer!)

As always, thanks for your advice, Steve.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 15, 2009)

So I got 20 more 64oz bottles of ammonia and 9 coffee filter packs (160 filters per pack). $29+tax. That's good for at least a couple experiments.


----------



## butcher (Aug 15, 2009)

well I guess with that much ammonia you can make up some ammonium chloride and sell it to the guys on the forum. That is alot of ammonia ! bet yer wife could use a couple of jugs for cleaning with.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Aug 23, 2009)

I went shopping again yesterday and found more good stuff in a Goodwill and a dollar store near my shop. From the Goodwill I found three coffee pots (heat resistant glass, like Lazer Steve uses! :mrgreen, a couple big plastic measuring cups, and a beautiful flask (Florence type rather than like the Ehrlenmeyer one I found previously). This time I took the flask straight to my shop to avoid the confiscatory powers of my wife. Total outlay was about $10.

At the dollar store I bought a couple funnels (smaller ones, I need a bigger automotive type), a strainer, three squirt bottles, and another set of safety goggles (though these have the vents on the side which is not recommended for proper safety in working with caustic chemicals). I also picked up a bottle of bleach. Total outlay was, again, about $10. Gotta love those dollar stores!

So speaking of the bleach, this was from the same maker as the ammonium, e.g. LA's Totally Awesome! brand (I am not making this up). It claimed to harbor a "fresh scent". After searching the fora it seems the scent additive doesn't matter. Correct? If not, and I suspect not, I'm going back to buy several more jugs. At a buck a piece, you just can't go wrong (unless you can find it for half a buck!)


----------

